# 'fest event in DC?



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Has there ever been a bimmerfest event in the DC area? Is there going to be? What do you do at these events anyway?

In any case, it'd be interesting to meet some of y'all. I have these images in my mind of what some of you are like and look like already...


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Come out to one of the NCC autox's...you'll see most of us there. Calendar of Events


----------

